# AAARGH!!!I'm ruined!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

So here I am in my shop doing my thing when there is a power surge.I've lost two angle grinders and a bench grinder.I'm sick of pawn shop crap so somebody recommend me some good replacements that I won't be replacing in a couple of years!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have the Canadian-version of this HarborFreight Bench-grinder ..

http://www.harborfreight.com/garage-shop/stationary-grinder-buffer/8-inch-bench-grinder-39798.html

I am happy enough with mine ...


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

I suggest power strips too so when you do have a power surge it will trip the breaker on the power strip and not fry your stuff.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

sorry Magus.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Transplant said:


> I suggest power strips too so when you do have a power surge it will trip the breaker on the power strip and not fry your stuff.


If it can handle the load, I'd suggest an active UPS like computers use. Its a battery and the wall powers the battery, the battery supplies filtered power to the equipment. Just using power strips alone is not enough to protect motors and sensitive electronics.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

whole house surge protector


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that 

Wishing you the very best


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

The angle grinders we use at work are Metabo brand. I don't know what they cost, but they're tough.

As far as power surges, I suggest getting a Killawatt and plugging it in. I'm more inclined to believe that stuff dies from either low voltage or the wrong frequency than overvoltage.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I also keep an APC uninterruptible power supply next to my work bench. I lost a computer and a television once due to a power surge (at the same time). Suddenly the cost of a U.P.S. was well worth it.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree with Zombieresponder. Matabo tools are tough.
My angle grinders are Dewalt and Porter Cable. I've had cheaper ones and they've all bit the dust. I've had really good luck with both of these brands. I use these all of the time and I'm never nice to them

Don't know much about bench grinders. Mine is from Northern Hydraulics. Works fine but I rarely use it.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I've used and abused a couple of dewalt angle grinders and they held up very well. My dad has a 20 year old sears bench grinder that still works fine.

I doubt seriously though that a residential power surge would fry grinders, unless it also smoked everything else in the house..


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

MAKITA angle grinders! They last forever and take unholy abuse. Especially the AC/DC ones.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I should be grateful my other stuff was off,it took out my brother's NEW Sony widescreen and playstation and killed two cable boxes.

Looks like I'm getting a Hitachi and dewalt next month.hate the china label, but its all we got anymore.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Magus said:


> I should be grateful my other stuff was off,it took out my brother's NEW Sony widescreen and playstation and killed two cable boxes.
> 
> Looks like I'm getting a Hitachi and dewalt next month.hate the china label, but its all we got anymore.


For "fine" electronics like TV / DVD / BluRay / stereo / computer / etc I always recommend the highest VoltAmp *U*ninterruptable*P*ower*S*upply that you can find.

My cordless-phones, routers and such are plugged into "cheap" UPS power protection systems because they are also fairly inexpensive, but, it is annoying if you have to replace them at 3:00am and there are no stores open.

For power-tools, they are never left plugged into the wall, only plugged in when I am using them, otherwise, they are put away carefully on my peg-boards in my garage/workshop.

The power in my area of Alberta isn't the cleanest, we have power drops, spikes and outtages all the time - I learned the hardway that a UPS is a great insurance policy.

The one pictured below I use for "light-duty" on my entertainment systems. Charge it up, plug in the equipment run everything for a little while and then pull the plug out of the wall - watch and time-it till it shuts down from power-loss and you will have a general idea on its capabilities.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Makita still has a factory in Canada. Last I checked some models of grinders were still made here. Portable welding units can have very unstable power, especially if someone is grinding while another is welding I have seen the AC/DC Makita units stand up to this for years. One guy I worked with NEVER set his grinder down, he ALWAYS dropped it, from six inches to knee high. The thing looked like it was drug by its cord for 100miles but it worked perfectly.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> For "fine" electronics like TV / DVD / BluRay / stereo / computer / etc I always recommend the highest VoltAmp *U*ninterruptable*P*ower*S*upply that you can find.
> 
> My cordless-phones, routers and such are plugged into "cheap" UPS power protection systems because they are also fairly inexpensive, but, it is annoying if you have to replace them at 3:00am and there are no stores open.
> 
> ...


Had surge switches on everything,so did my brother.must have been a hell of a jolt!

Makita grinders are kind of hard to get pads for here, my uncle has one and he has to special order his stuff.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A surge-proteced power-bar is normally good, but power-problems can still get through it.

A UPS is basically two seperate circuits, one to charge the battery and one to run the equipment. By having the circuits done that way, there is very small chance of a power-issue going to the equipment. Yes, it is still possible for a super-massive-power-jolt to get through, but, it is rare.

Note: If the power company removed a 120volt transformer and installed a 220volt transformer by mistake, it could cause a real problem for anything electric. Yes, it happened here.

http://metronews.ca/news/calgary/53987/enmax-pledges-aid-after-southwest-power-surge/



> Enmax is accepting blame for a southwest apartment electrical surge and is offering up to $3,000 to residents who lost electrical equipment and appliances.
> 
> Enmax CEO Gary Holden said the wrong transformer was installed over the weekend and the extra power caused electrical appliances, sockets and light bulbs to explode early Sunday morning at the 15-storey Mayfair Place.
> 
> ...


... and ...

http://www.enmax.com/Corporation/Me...eases/2010+News+Releases/22Mayfair_update.htm



> Calgary
> 23 Sep 2010
> ENMAX Corporation and Mayfair Place property managers CAPREIT (residential tenants) and CB Richard Ellis (commercial tenants) are pleased to announce significant progress regarding Mayfair Place.
> 
> ...


It was a really big story - I did have the whole inside scoop :eyebulge:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Makita's 4 1/2" and up are all standard 5/8" spindle I believe, with the adapter for 7/8 discs.
I have heard a lot of bad stuff about 4" grinders of all types, for some reason they treat them as consumer not industrial.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Best one I've ever had except the Hitachi was a Black and Decker which was nearly 20 years old.it finally died last year.it was used when I got it!

We used to make such tough stuff in this country...


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Have you checked your voltage coming in? I worked with a woman once that was always getting her electronics fried. Come to find out after a few years and lots of replacements that something was up with the transformer. It was throwing way too much voltage into the house. I don't know much about them but I was tole there are some"pins" in them tahe they can change to get the correct voltage.
That's all I got. Hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Traced it back to the land lord's pole.what a mess!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Fine Woodworking and Fine Homebuilding magazines routinely review tools (multi brand head to head) and do an annual tool guide summarizing all the results. Might be worth picking up an issue and seeing how their winners compared with your needs.

They've got an online version too although not as thorough as the magazine reviews. http://www.finehomebuilding.com/Toolguide/ Matching up with what others have said, Makita is their "winner" for grinders.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> Traced it back to the land lord's pole.what a mess!


insurance???

better yet, just threaten him with a claim and then 'negotiate' some free rent for a few months (more than what the stuff costs, pad the invoice)


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Can't he's my uncle too. 
Also quite broke.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The Makita got best overall but also highest price:dunno:
By the way I got a Makita LXT kit years ago (18V cordless) and it came with a cordless grinder, at the time I thought it would be pointless but over the years it has become one of my most used tools. For serious cutting and grinding it kills the batteries pretty quick but with a 12V charger and 2 batteries it isn't much of an issue most of the time. For intermittent use it has been amazing, bouncing around with me on the haybine and service truck for years now. Also power surge/grid down immune with the 12V charger.
OK I am done with the Makita fan boy stuff, seriously, I am walking away now.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Magus said:


> So here I am in my shop doing my thing when there is a power surge.I've lost two angle grinders and a bench grinder.I'm sick of pawn shop crap so somebody recommend me some good replacements that I won't be replacing in a couple of years!


Surge protector breakers, mounted at the main box.
http://stopsurges.com/BREAKER-TYPE-SURGE-PROTECTOR_c9.htm
I also made an extension cord,10g with a GFI plug for my outdoor uses also plug to a outdoor GFI receptacle, everything is grounded at the main box but for added safety the extension cord has a ground wire clip that I connect to a ground rod. You can also fix your shop outlet with a 120 volt fuse 






or extension for added protection, in this case play with different fuses to see which one handles the tool draw.
Hope this could help you.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

When you buy your tools new pay the extra $25 for the 2-4 year protection plan. Just had to replace my vacuum. My heavy duty one burnt through the belt and brush. No plan to cover that one. The smaller one shorted out. 3 years past the protection plan on that one. Just bought a new one and got the 4 year plan.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I've had good luck with DeWalt. Whole house surge protector may be in order. Especially with these storms getting worse.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> I've had good luck with DeWalt. Whole house surge protector may be in order. Especially with these storms getting worse.


LOVE DeWalt. Had to replace K's impact driver last month. He had a Makita but I told him that for $20 LESS he could get the DeWalt with a better battery and more power. What do you think he got...?!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

DeWalt/Default is ok I guess. For ya' know, like consumer stuff. But Makita is for professionals

Seriously though the Dewalt was probably a better buy, especially if it is not a daily/weekly use tool.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> DeWalt/Default is ok I guess. For ya' know, like consumer stuff. But Makita is for professionals
> 
> Seriously though the Dewalt was probably a better buy, especially if it is not a daily/weekly use tool.


K uses DeWalt on job sites. He gets his tools from their store rather than Home Depot or Lowes. Out of all the tools he's had in the past 7 years the DeWalt are still going strong and the rest have all bit the bullet.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

HAH, I have 20 year old Makita drills and grinders, 7 years and my tools are just acquiring a patina and that "distressed" look.


Just kidding of course, I know many who swear by dewalt. Makita's have never let me down, though they do have lesser quality (consumer) tools, they also have industrial ones.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I use Dewalt all day everyday. Never had a problem. I considered switching to a lighter brand like Makita a few times, but I have dang near everything Dewalt and 8 batteries. That's a lot of money to spend to switch.
I'm rarely nice to my tools, and the Dewalt has taken the abuse for many years.

I picked up a new sawzall and I slipped and dropped it 35' onto concrete. That night, I took it back where I bought it 2 days earlier and told them (jokingly) that this thing is a piece of crap. All I did was drop it 35' onto concrete and it doesn't work anymore.
They sent it to Dewalt, it came back to me working and they charged me $10 for shipping. No other charges. Good stuff.
My circular saws are all Makita. I bought my first one when I was in high school, in 1982, and ever since then, I have bought the same one. 
I think it's just all what you're used to and comfortable with, and maybe what you already have thousands of dollars invested into.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

First off... what is actually wrong with the angle grinders?

They are such simple motors (with brushes), and have such a robust switch that I can't imagine how you could fry one.

I, too, have used them on jobsites with portable welders running all sorts of weird voltages and frequencies. They will run on AC or DC whether it says AC/DC on the label or not. I have NEVER burnt one up. The brushes are under small plastic caps with a screwdriver slot - pull the brushes and have a look. I am just mystified that an angle grinder actually puked. That's the LAST tool I would have expected to get hurt!

The bench grinder might be fine if it wasn't running at the time. Try swapping out the run capacitor (under the base cover) and see if it works again.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A direct lightning strike will fry damn near anything.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> A direct lightning strike will fry damn near anything.


Not necessarily. The voltage is very high but the amps are usually pretty low. Amps is what melts wire and stuff. I have seen a lot of things take a direct hit and work just fine afterward.

I'm just thinking that its shouldn't take much to make the angle grinders work again.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I replaced one of them already.now I need a bench grinder.
best I can tell the welder shrugged it off like it was nothing.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Both Makita and Dewalt build excellent PRO tools, and both are guilty of building mediocre consumer lines.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I know that everyone is talking about tools and UPS's, but I don't see where anyone has mentioned the insurance on the structure (house or shop). My insurance company talked me into adding an electrical surge stringer on my policy. It was only about $12/year and covers any surge associated failure from water wells to TV's to grinders. I did have a claims and they paid off on it for a TV and a satellite receiver.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Its a tin shed.nobody in their right mind would insure it.LOL


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

DeWalt is nothing but a re-branded Black and decker pecker wrecker


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank's for the [email protected] has gone to hell since they moved to China.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

webeable said:


> DeWalt is nothing but a re-branded Black and decker pecker wrecker


How often do you work with tools?? I have the 18 volt drill, sawsall the skil saw and jig saw for the last 8 years and have used them hard dropped the drill of a ladder and all are still working great. I was so impressed with those power tools I recently got some dewalt hand tools along with some Klein hand tools. I couldn't be more happier...until I save up enough for the newer 20v power tools.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Last [email protected] I had sucked.didn't even wear out one grinding pad and it was junk.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Magus said:


> Last [email protected] I had sucked.didn't even wear out one grinding pad and it was junk.


I have dewalt. I'm with you on the [email protected]


----------

